# Just When I Find a Great German Dictionary it Disappears!



## James

The Collins dictionary German to English, and English to German, was one of the best tools I ever discovered for exploring the various applications of very idiomatic German word usages, and their relationships.  Please, please consider putting it back.


----------



## kiolbassa

here, here!
I second the motion.


----------



## Parimi

I remain in hope to have it back soon.


----------



## vachecow

There isn't really much of a choice....I think Collins pulled their support


----------



## Focalist

James said:
			
		

> The Collins dictionary German to English, and English to German, was one of the best tools I ever discovered for exploring the various applications of very idiomatic German word usages, and their relationships.  Please, please consider putting it back.


James, the Great Panjandrum whose site this is never seems to believe that I am saying this (which I have said several times before) with sincere good will, but it is Messrs Collins to whom you should address the expression of your disappointment.

Unless I have been severely misled (it happens!) the Collins German-English-German dictionary disappeared from this site principally because of a failure to secure commercial terms agreeable to all parties. I have told Messrs Collins more than once that I think they made a grave mistake: I would hitherto always have bought Collins printed dictionaries, simply on the evdence provided by WR of how good they are (and serious translators/interpreters/multi-lingual authors want both online *and* printed dictionaries) - what has happened at WR, however, now makes me considerably less favourably disposed towards all Collins products.

I mustn't say any more, however: the powers that be here already regard me as something of a s**t-stirrer, it would seem.. 

F


----------



## shlangit

wordreference is a cool place - and since this is a forum for learning, and such a funny post was posted about german ( a very popular language, perhaps easier to find stuff on than any language)

this is provided:
http://www.nopromotionforanotherproduct.net
hope you find it useful - not affiliated


----------



## vachecow

Focalist said:
			
		

> I mustn't say any more, however: the powers that be here already regard me as something of a s**t-stirrer, it would seem.. F


Don't be so hard on yourself F


----------



## mkellogg

vachecow, focalist is right. I have tired of his comments about the lack of support for German around here these days. (Mostly he was intersted in a German forum, which we have now.) I am equally surprised that he has explained the situation quite well. (Thanks.)


----------



## vachecow

I stand corrected


----------

